# Windows 7 und Dreamscene



## j0k3r0815 (9. März 2009)

Moin @ all,

Habe mir heute ma Dreamscene auf mein win7 Sys instaliert, klappt auch soweit alles ganz gut, nur leider ist die Schriftfarbe der Icons auf dem Desktop, so komig durchsichtig, kann man das irgenwdie ändern ? Ich habe unten ma ein Pic angehangen, wo man das gut drauf erkennt.

http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/6725/unbenanntuze.jpg


----------



## Bumblebee (9. März 2009)

j0k3r0815 schrieb:


> .... wo man das gut drauf erkennt.


 
Also ich erkenne darauf gar nichts ....


----------



## j0k3r0815 (9. März 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also ich erkenne darauf gar nichts ....



habs geändert...


----------



## fr33zZe (9. März 2009)

re-install?

ansonsten: pech gehabt
btw: schaut doch lol aus^^


----------



## HeaD_87 (10. März 2009)

passiert des bei JEDEM dreamscene motiv das die schrift durchsichtig wird?


btw wie heisst das programm für die leiste oben in der mitte?


----------



## fr33zZe (10. März 2009)

rocket dock!
mfg,
Flo


----------



## Navigator1 (10. März 2009)

Wie genau kriegt man Dreamscene auf Win7 ???

Wär schön wenn du das mal genauer beschreibst


----------



## fr33zZe (10. März 2009)

könnte ja auch vista mit win7 style sein


----------



## Terence Skill (12. März 2009)

also die lösung wäre durchaus interessant für mich, ich leide an dem gleichen Problem...ich würde mich auch nicht wundern wenn das einer der gründe ist warum die build 7000 beta dreamscene deshalb nicht offiziell unterstützt.

mfg

@navigator

http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/01/14/how-to-install-and-enable-dreamscene-in-windows-7/

bissl englisch haste ja sicher drauf...


----------



## Frank9 (2. Oktober 2009)

Dream scenes for 7 ! - Forum - CHIP Online

Hier noch mal das Wichtigste, wem der obige thread zu lang ist:

TEMPORARY INVISIBLE TEXT FIX…WORKS AFTER RESTART:

-right click a video and set to desktop background
-set folder options to show hidden files
-go to…
C:\Users\#username#\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Wind ows DreamScene
-there should be 2 image files of the dreamscene running (1 hidden/greyed)
-set both files to “read only” & uncheck “hidden”
-right click desktop > personalise > desktop background
-under windows dreamscene, you should see both image files
-make sure both are checked by clicking check boxes next to them
-set Picture position: Fill
-save changes

NOTE: You can now set any dreamscene without text bug, however if you dont
do the above procedure everytime you set a different video, you will briefly
see the image of the first video you set at windows startup…therefore just
delete both images that was set to “read only” and start procedure again on
new video.

Macht doch mal mit und posted im Chip- Forum oder hier Dreamscene Seiten ! 


Frank


----------



## eisbaer744 (24. November 2009)

*Dreamscene in Windows 7

**die bekannten DreamScen aus Vista ultimat kann man auch unter Windows 7 einbauen*
__________________________________________________  ___
Datei downloaden und entpacken
download: http://windows7center.com/wp-content...eamscene64.rar


1: DreamScene.dll kopieren und in _C:\Windows\System32_ einfügen

2: DreamScene.dll.mui kopieren und in _C:\Windows\System32\en-US\
_ einfügen

3: jetzt noch Dscene.reg mit doppelklick ausführen und mit ja bestätigen

4: Rechner neu starten.

*DreamScenes gibt es kostenlos unter http://dreamscene.org/gallery.php*

1: Videodatei mit rechter Maustaste anklicken und im Kontexmenü Set as Desktop Background auswählen.



ich habe es mit WINDOWS 7 (32 und 64 bit) getestet und es funktioniert

viel Spaß beim ausprobieren 

euer eisbaer744


----------



## Argead (24. November 2009)

Das ist ja toll. Ich hab mich schon gefragt wo Dreamscene hin ist, hab mich dann aber nicht mehr weiter Drum gekümmert. 

Sobald ich Zeit habe probier ich das mal aus.

btw. willkommen im Forum eisbaer744


----------



## ghostadmin (24. November 2009)

Naja da gibts aber auch das Problem, dass die Schrift von Datein etc am Desktop nicht mehr lesbar ist.^^


----------



## Havenger (24. November 2009)

gibts das vlt schon von ms offiziell ?


----------



## eisbaer744 (7. März 2010)

nein das Dreamscene gibt es nicht oficiel und Microsoft wird es auch nicht mehr in den Windows 7 Versionen itegrieren.

nur mit kostenpflichtiger software  oder mit diesem tut... wird Dreamscen weiter leben

mfg eisbaer


----------

